# USed Kato DCC not working



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought a used Kato HO GP 39 DCC installed. Seller claims it tested great. I don't know if he tested it with DC or DCC.

I received it and it doesn't work. I have both a DC and a DCC track and it wouldn't work on either. Absolutely dead.

I removed the top and applied power directly to the can motor and it ran fine.

Also, if I apply power directly to the cab light it lights up fine also. 

So I assume its a bad DCC decoder card. 

I am still new to DCC. I have three loco's and have figured out how to change the addresses on them. 

Could the address on this KATO have been changed? How does that work, and how can I either determine which address it recognizes or can I do something to return it to a default of 3 and start over? And, shouldn't it run on DC anyway? Or does the DC power still go through the decoder card?

Or does that even matter and the dang thing is just DEAD??

Thanks
STeve


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What decoder is in it? A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes...Supply us some pictures of the Decoder.

If it has a working decoder you could Read the CV and find out the address.

You should be able to reset the decoder, but then again need to know what decoder your dealing with.

Yes the DC will still go threw the decoder.

DCC decoders can be programed to Block or ignore DC signals, That makes them run smoother on DCC.

The reason it's not working could be as simple as dirty wheels or pickups or a bad connection. Again a picture or two could help.


----------



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I waded through the Bachman Dynamis manual several more times and tried changing the loco address to a long code on a service track. And it worked. Gave it the loco number of 5709. But when I tried a short address of 9 on the main line it didn't work. I actually dont have a service track. I just remove all other loco's from the track
BUT, it still wont run in just DC. Any suggestions? HAve anything to do with Kato?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It might have something to do with the decoder that is installed. Some decoders are DCC only, You will need to read the decoders manual to be able to properly set it up.


----------

